# Steelseries Siberia 840 - bin am Verzweifeln .....



## Rufus987 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

also ich dachte, ich tue mir mal was Gutes und da fiel meine Entscheidung für das Siberia 840.
.... und damit fing meine Verzweiflung an. Mag sein, das es tatsächlich ein gutes Headset ist - leider scheint der Hersteller keine Lust zu haben, es dem Konsumenten auch "Gebrauchsfähig" zu machen.

Ausser einer kleinen, sehr unklaren Beschreibung ist der Rest Glückssache. Also mein Problem:

Ich habe ein Asrock Z97 Extrem 6 Mainboard mit On Board Sound und zusätzlich eine Soundblaster Z Soundcard.

Nun versuche ich, das Headset irgendwie zum Klingen zu bringen. Die Soundcard hat ja einen Optischen Output - also habe ich das Gerät dort angeschlossen. Hier strekt mal gleich der Soundblastermanger - ich kann also darüber nichts einstellen.
Direkt an die Onboard  Digital out - kein Ton zu hören. Reine Verbindung über USB - ja schon, aber dann eben kein 7.1 Sound - dafür braucht es Optischen Anschluss.

Meine Fragen:

1. Muss ich die Soundblaster Card ausbauen, wenn ich den Onboardsound nutzen will?
2. Weiß jemand, ob Siberia vielleicht gar nicht kompatibel mit dem Soundblaster Z ist?
3. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich nun das Teil tatsächlich und optimal für mein Gaming nutzen kann?


... ein verzeweifelter User bittet um Hilfe ...

PS: Es wurd ja in verschiedenen Zeitschridten ein riesen Hype um das Teil geamacht. Ist denn keinem Redakteur aufgefallen, das es gar kein Handbuch dazu gibt?


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Dezember 2016)

Tu dir selbst nen Gefallen: schick das Teil zurück, wenn es noch geht, und hol dir dann nen richtigen Kopfhörer. Da hast du viel mehr von deinem Geld.


----------



## JackA (31. Dezember 2016)

Wo wird das Teil denn bitte gehyped?
Es ist ein maßlos überteuertes Gaming Wireless Headset, darum auch mein Rat: schicks zurück und kauf dir ordentliche Kopfhörer dafür.
Falls du uneinsichtig bist: Wirless Headsets haben ihre eigene Soundkarte und nichts mit deinen eingebauten zu tun.


----------



## Rufus987 (5. Januar 2017)

Danke für die zwei knappen und leider nicht ganz gut begründeten Antworten.
Der Preis ist für mich tatsächlich absolut sekundär, da ich mir nicht alle Naselang irgendeinen Kram kaufe. Ich habe das Teil jetzt zum Klingen gebracht und nach meinem QPad 90 war es unglaublich, was da raus kommt. Ok der Unterschied ist natürlich der Preis und analog zu digital.

Allerdings bekomme ich die Gegnerortung nicht hin - etwas besser nur im Stereo Modus und Hochton Einstellungen. Dadurch verliere ich aber den ganzen guten Rest an Ton. Surround geht gar nichts mit Ortung.
Da auch der Support von Steelseries unterirdisch schlecht ist, es kein wirkliches Forum gibt und keinerlei hilfreiche Anleitung - werde ich wohl tatsächlich die Rückgabe einleiten.

Oder vielleicht hat ja jemand Einstellungen / Tipps - ich meine für den Equalizer im Bereich 100 MHZ - 300 MHZ - 900 MHZ - 2500 MHZ -  8000 MHZ - eventuell bin ich auch zu unversiert.

Falls alles nicht hilft, suche ich natürlich ein hochwertiges Headset mit hervorragenden Klangeigenschaften und sehr guter Gegenerortung für meine EgoShooter Leidenschaft. Der Preis darf sich schon im Bereich von 350 Euro bewegen, digital und eventuell auch kabellos sein.

Danke Euch schon mal vorab ....


----------



## JackA (6. Januar 2017)

QPad QH-85, sollte normal nochmal einiges freier klingen als das QH-90 dank der offenen Bauweise.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Januar 2017)

Tu dir selbst den Gefallen und hör dir diverse KHs an bevor du was kaufst. Ansonsten hast du 350€ sinnlos in den Sand gesetzt. Jeder hat nunmal unterschiedliche Präverenzen was den Klang angeht, obendrein hat jeder ne andere Kopfform und -größe, so das der Tragekomfort auch individuell ist.
Kabellos kann man für 350€ sogar auch was ordentliches bekommen, aber eben immer auch was schlechteres und vor allem unkonfortableres (weil schwerer) als mit Kabel. Das solltest du ggf bedenken.
Dann noch was zu deiner aussage bzgl digital und analog... Kopfhörer sind immer (!) analog! Dazu sei noch die Frage erlaubt warum digital generell besser sein sollte als analog im Hifibereich?


----------



## Rufus987 (7. Januar 2017)

@JackA$$ - danke, aber nicht mehr meine Option

@ Zappaesk - Danke und ja, ein Test wäre ganz sicher die richtige Option. Ich habe nun einige Settings probiert, es ist eigentlich immer sehr leicht, einen Automatismus zu erwarten. Sich mit den Dingen auseinanderzusetzen hat mir jetzt geholfen eine überproportionale Veränderung zu erreichen.
Für mich - und das gilt natürlich nur für mich - ist der Klang überragend, nicht zu vergleichen mit Q Pad 90.

Mein wirklich nun noch bestehendes und einziges Problem ist die Ortung von Schritten in Shootern. Diese nehme ich gar nicht oder sehr, sehr leise wahr. Eventuell wird das zu stark von den Frequenzen der übrigen Geräusche überlagert.
Die Ortung von Schüssen, Explosionen oder Fahrzeugen funktioniert sehr gut - nur die Schritte eben.

Ich werde mir noch ein DT 990 Edition oder Pro als Vergleich bestellen, wobei am Ende wieder die Qual der Wahl steht.

Was Analog und Digital betrifft - wahrscheinlich subjektiv heraus posaunt von mir. Ich kann am Siberai 840 an der Mix Station schnell zwichen "Analogen" und "Optischen" Eingang ( beides an der Soundblaster Z angeschlossen - umschalten. Und da ist das Klangergebnis schon gewaltig.

Meine Frage an Dich - was gäbe es denn in dieser Preisklasse kabellos als gute Alternative?


----------



## AYAlf (8. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du ein besseres Wireless Gaming Headset finden wirst, wie dein Siberia 840.

Wenn, dann musst du nach "kabelgebunden" schauen. Hat aber dann nicht den Vorteil der Freiheit 

Und klar wird das Headset gehypt .... soll das "Beste Wireless Headset" der Welt sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Januar 2017)

Na wenn sich Schritte nicht orten lassen, dann spricht das nicht sehr für das Teil. Wenn die anderen Frequenzen diese überdecken, dann spricht das dafür, dass das Ding einfach schlecht abgestimmt ist. Fürs Gaming braucht man idealerweise - so wie für alles andere auch - einen möglichst linearen Frequenzgan und einen möglichst natürlichen Klang (was nicht dasselbe ist aber miteinander verwandt). Nur so klappts richtog gut. 
Blöderweise sind die meisten "Gaming" KHs/HSs aber alles andere als neutral. Ein guter Hifi KH schlägt die allein schon deswegen klar.
Auch P/L technisch ist ein Hifi Hörer meist ebenfalls überlegen, weil einfach der Gaming Aufschlag fehlt. Deswegen sollte der Vergleich mit nem DT990 (der ja auch nur eine Möglichkeit ist) ganz eindeutig ausfallen und dir die Qual der Wahl ersparen.


----------



## Rufus987 (13. Januar 2017)

War etwas OFF - sorry, für meinen verspäteten Dank. Unhöflich von mir, wenn sich Leute bemühen zu helfen und ich mich nicht melde.  Sorry nochmals!

@ AYAlf - sehe ich auch so und die Freiheit und den Komfort den das teil bietet ist schon excelent.

@Zappaesk - Ich bin da jetzt auch schon wieder etwas weiter. Also, wenn ich z.B. Titanfall 2 - Pilotenmodus spiele ( hier sind keine Titans oder sonstige Gerätschaften unterwegs - nur Piloten) dann ist die Ortung jetzt mehr als Perfekt. Wirklich alles zu hören und zu orten.
Sobald ich aber den Modus wechsle, und Maschinen und andere Geräusche dazu kommen - ist es fast unmöglich, selbst die eigenen Schritte zu hören. Das muss doch aber auch an meinen dusseligen Einstellungen liegen.

So, jetzt liegt hier ein Beyerdynamic Custom Studio auf meinem Tisch und Test wird heute am Abend mal gemacht.
Allerdings gleich ein neues Problem mit dem Komfort - das Teil hat keinen Lautstärkeregler  und da ich nicht immer per Software werkeln möchte und leider "nur" eine Soundblaster Z habe - ohne externe Regelung - suche ich jetzt, sofern ich den Kopfhörer behalte, eine Lösung zur Lautenstärkenregelung + Micro Regelung - am besten getrennt für TS.
Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## max310kc (13. Januar 2017)

google + "Lautstärkeregler Kopfhörer" sollte dir genug Auswahl liefern, notfalls musst du halt 2 Regler verwenden.

Alternativ kann man sich das mit 3 Klinkebuchsen und einem Mono.- sowie Stereopoti selber zusammenbasteln. Kostenpunkt ca. 10€


----------



## Rufus987 (15. Januar 2017)

@max310kc --- ja Google zeigt da schon was, aber was ich da wohl brauche - oder meine zu brauchen - ist eine Spezifikation, also wohl dann doch eher ein Mischpult. Ich möchte während des Spielen den TS lauter oder leiser stellen können, um ihn der Spiellautstärke anzupassen. Es hat sich gezeigt, das es je nach Spielmodus hilfreich ist.
Der Siberia 840 hat so ein MixBox, an der man das einstellen kann.

OK, jetzt aber zu meinen - laienhaften  - Vergleich.

Hierzu habe ich ein Siberia 840 + Beyerdynamic Custom Studio + QPAD 90 gleichzeitig mit meiner Soundblaster Z verbunden.
Somit konnte ich also schnell in relativ gleicher Umgebung - Schlachtfeld genannt  - wechseln.

Ich gebe gleich zu, das ich keinerlei Einstellungen bei einem der KH angepasst habe.
Alle mit Klinke am Ausgang der Soundkarte verbunden.
Alles sind geschlossene Kopfhörer und für mich passt bei allen der Tragekomfort.

Siberia 840:
- klingt räumlich im Stereo Modus
. etwas dumpfer gegenüber den beiden anderen KH
- z.B. laufen im Schnee hört sich "matschig" an
- alles ein wenig wie unter Wasser
- nehme ich den Dolby Modus dazu, wird es räumlicher, etwas detaillierter aber nicht viel Klarer
- in reinem Shooter ist die Ortung von Schritten sehr gut, kommen Fahrzeuge und andere Geräusche dazu - nichts mehr.
- Fahrzeugsimulation ( The Crew, GTA V) klingen die Motoren eher schlapp

Q PAD:
- das ist ein Shooter Headset ( für mich)
- gute Ortung, wenn reiner Shooter
- kommen Nebengeräusche dazu ( Titanfall 2 ) also Titans oder Flugzeuge - ist es eher schwer mit der Ortung
- der Klang ist voll, dezente Bassunterstützung
- in Fahrzeugsimulationen ( The Crew, GTA V) annehmbarer Fahrzeugsound
- auch die Musikwiedergabe in den Spielen ist gut
- hat aber etwas scharfe Höhen
- ist die Nr. 1 im Tragekomfort, da leicht und die Bügel nicht zu straff

Beyerdynamic Custom Studio
- klingt am feinsten und ist sehr abgestimmt
- Stärken liegen in den Fahrzeugsimulationen ( The Crew, GTA 5)
- guter Motorsound, klare Dialoge
- Ortung auch hier im reinen Shooter sehr gut, kommen Fahrzeuge hinzu besser als Siberia 840 aber auch nicht berauschend.

In Summe, wenn man sich die Preisstellung ansieht, ist der QPAD 90 definitiv kein Kompromiss, sondern ein Headset mit sehr guten Eigenschaften und Micro.

Der Custom Studio klingt irgendwie "seriöser" hat aber kein Micro, ist preislich über dem QPAD und ob nun meine Wahrnehmungen bzgl. Fahrsimulationen eine allgemeine Gültigkeit besitzt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Siberia 840 ist mit 350 Euro nur der Sieger im Segment "teuerstes Headset". Hat allerdings seine Stärken in der Mobilität und wenn ich den Optischen Zugang wähle, dann wird er Klang auch nochmals um vieles besser.

Fazit für mich: Ich behalte alle 3 . Da ich oft auf Reisen bin und auch auf meinem Notebook spiele,  ist das Siberia für mich ok. Zumal ich beim Skypen gern mal rumlaufe.
Custom Studio - gefällt mir einfach in den Simulationen sehr gut und findet seinen Platz auch im Wohnbereich an der Heimkinoanlage und zum Musikhören.
QPAD - bleibt mein Shooter Headset, da hier einfach die Explosionen und Schüsse, sowie die Ortung am besten passen.

Ich bin mir sicher, wenn ich mit einem EQ Anpassungen vornehme, sind alle 3 KH gleichwertig im Klang - nur habe ich noch keine tieferen Kenntnisse zu Einstellungen. Werde da aber suchen.


----------



## max310kc (15. Januar 2017)

Gut, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. Du willst also denn TS-Sound im Vergleich zum Spiele-Sound lautstärkemäßig verändern können?

Das ist mit einem einfachen Regler und auch mit einem normalen Mixer nicht möglich, da du ja nur ein analoges Signal vom Rechner bekommst. 

Ich schätze mal, das sollte sich überentsprechende Hotkeys softwareseitig lösen lassen. (Im Endeffekt löst das das Siberia wohl auch nicht anders, wenn ich es richtig verstehe)
Kann da aber mangels Erfahrung selbst nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.

edit: TS hat eine eingebaute Hotkey-Funktion, probier doch mal, ob das damit wie gewünscht funktioniert.


----------



## Rufus987 (16. Januar 2017)

@max310kc - das Naheliegende ist oft so weit weg - na klar, werde ich im TS probieren. Man kann ja alles mit Softwarelösungen in den Griff bekommen. Einzig das immer wieder aus dem Spiel jumpen, um etwas am Sound zu verändern nervt. Daher wollte ich es mit einer "externen" Lösung versuchen. Aber da meine Gaming Tastatur über genügend programmierbare Tasten verfügt, werde ich mich mal auf die Lösungssuche darüber machen.

Allgemein stellt sich - wieder für den Laien und nach dem Lesen auf unzähligen Seiten hier - die Frage, ob ich mit einem zusätzlichen DAC etwas erreichen kann.
Die Anschlusskonstellation wäre:
Soundblaster Z ( Ausgang ist Analog und optisch möglich) -> DAC -> Kopfhörer .... oder ist das wieder so ein Missverständnis eines technisch Unbegabten?
Bringt das was?
Das Siberia 840 laäuft ja über eine mitgelieferte Transmitterbox - was auch immer das im Einzelnen bedeutet - oder ist das schon ein DAC?


----------

